# computer fan??



## Waspfire (Dec 4, 2008)

ok i just opend up a old computer i had layign around i noticed tho when i opened it there where 2 fans in there in differ spots will either work for exaushting or am i after a certain one in there?


----------



## Growdude (Dec 4, 2008)

flaboy420 said:
			
		

> ok i just opend up a old computer i had layign around i noticed tho when i opened it there where 2 fans in there in differ spots will either work for exaushting or am i after a certain one in there?


 
either fan can work http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2592


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 4, 2008)

:yeahthat:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 4, 2008)

I just bought two off EBay last night for 18 bucks shipped, so that will be my intake and outtake


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 4, 2008)

*you bought 2 computer fans for $18  ,,,??*


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes that is correct. Mind you I reside in Canada is not the greatest due to everyone praising Obama. Lol. 18 bucks is pretty good to me


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 4, 2008)

*why not just go down to your local computer shop and pick 2 up for a couple of bucks each *


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 4, 2008)

They're much cheaper on ebay, especially if you buy 3 or more.


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 4, 2008)

Because I would have to take the bus. And my gf would probably come with. So there is $11.00 there and back already. Anything I would wanna get there is not going to be as good as quality for "a couple bucks". They would be 40mm, not 80mm, they'd have lower CFM and they wouldn't be whisper quiet. So by the time I put the money on the table for a decent fan it'd end up being around $14.00with taxes. And if I bought the small-cheapies I'd still spend anywhere from 6-9 dollars for a total of 16.00-19.00 dollars when I get back home, with an inferior fan. Not to mention I'd have to eat while out. 
So I saved myself some trouble, and a couple dollars by getting them online.

And I did get them off EBay, I pay with Canadian dollars, so it costs me about .30 cents more per dollar.

I only needed two as I already have some, and trust me, this is the best price for me. I would know.......


----------



## andy52 (Dec 4, 2008)

you must have a small grow area to be able to do this with computer fans.my blowers cost me big time and i wish i had of bought higher cfm's.must be nice.not knocking ya tho.


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a ward-drobe style grow. 5ft high x 2.75 wide x 2 deep.

Going to have two of those babies in each top corner, and have each fan exhaust into a seperate hoses that will eventually meet and disapate air through a carbon filter.

Will have an intake near the "middle" of the box, and another staged in between the exhaust and intake, which will be intake as well but will be concentarted on blowing cool air around my light


----------



## andy52 (Dec 4, 2008)

sounds like a plan bro.i get too greedy.hell now i am planning on an at least 8x10 for my new flower area.i got the lights in and with the 2 400's i have i want to make bigger grows,but fewer grows.does that even make sense,i'm buzzed


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, I hear ya, this is my indoor, so I will get more ambitious after my first results. I have  in there now, but if I can get some good clones I would like to plant four ladies in one large rubbermaid type container and utilize all the floor space in my ward drobe.

This is gonna be just like when I started outdoor as a youngin. More and more ambitious every year.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 20, 2008)

I bought several of the 80mm 30cfm computer fans.  But they won't cool my dual 150 watt HPS cooltube.  I found 120 mm computer fans on EBay and bought 2 yesterday.  The CFMs are close to 100 on these and I'm confident that will do the trick.  I have a small grow closet and I like these fans so much because they're so quiet.


----------

